# Teichneubau



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

auch bei mir gehts so langsam los mit dem Teichneubau.
Hier noch mal die Daten:
Maße: 5x3x1m
naturnaher Pflanzenteich mit Ufergraben und reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen.
Bachlauf

Nun habe ich einen Filterbehälter geschenkt bekommen (siehe Bild).

Ich überlege, ob ich den Behälter, zunächst ohne Inhalt, direkt mit einbauen soll, für den Fall, dass sich doch Fische einfinden (meine Kinder, liebe Nachbarn usw.). Da ich einen Bach plane, könnte ich den Behälter in den Wasserkreislauf einbinden.
Ich würde den Behälter dann senkrecht eingraben. Der Zulauf wäre unten und mit einem Rückschlagventil versehen, damit der Filter nicht ausläuft und der Dreck nicht in den Teich zurück laufen kann. Der Bach soll nicht unbedingt ständig laufen. Der Auslauf ist im Durch-messer größer als der Zulauf, so dass kein Druck im Filter entstehen kann. Der Zylinder ist jedoch auch druckfest verschließbar.

Ich frage mich nur, ob das Ganze überhaupt Sinn macht. Solange keine Fische da sind, wohl eher nicht.  Wenn doch, dann fragt sich was in den Behälter rein muss (Filtermedium ?). 
Ein in den Bachlauf integrierter Pflanzenfilter wäre dann vielleicht sinnvoller und kann auch später noch problemlos angelegt werden.
Was meint ihr ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

Hallo Georg,

ich freue mich für Dich - es geht los ! Vielleicht noch einige Anmerkungen , die hoffentlich hilfreich sind.

Zum Ufergraben: Plane ihn von Anfng an so breit, wie es irgend möglich ist. Den Wert des Ufergrabens lernt man erst nach der Fertigstellung so richtig zu schätzen und wünscht sich dann, man hätte ihn viel breiter und in unterschiedlichen Tiefen (optimiert auf die unterschiedlichsten Pflanzen) geplant.

Zum Bachlauf: Wenn Du ihn nicht ununterbrochen laufen lassen willst: Unbedingt Staustufen vorsehen, damit der Bachlauf bei Abschalten der Pumpe nicht leer läuft !

Zum Filter: Ob dieses Teil als Filter etwas taugt, weiss ich nicht. Ich habe selbst auch einen naturnahen Teich ohne Fische und auch einen Bachlauf - und dennoch einen Filter ! Dazu muss ich etwas weiter ausholen: Grundsätzlich bringt ein Filter bei einem Teich ohne Fische überhaupt nichts. Ich habe mir aber einen Skimmer eingebaut (siehe auch meinen Fachbeitrag dazu). Eine sehr sinnvolle Einrichtung übrigens, ich würde das Wasser für den Bachlauf nicht vom Grund holen (bringt bei naturnahen Teichen ebenfalls nichts), sondern (ausschliesslich) über einen Skimmer. Damit wird der Nährstoffeintrag minimiert und die Temperatur des Teiches nicht extrem erhöht. Im Skimmerkorb wird der grobe Schmutz festgehalten. Es gibt aber auch reichlich feine Verunreinigungen, die durch die Pumpe gehen, z.B. Blütenpollen, Blütenblätter, feines Treibgut. Und hierfür habe ich mir dann den Filter zugelegt (endlich ist er beim Filter angekommen...). Ob sich die Anschaffung des Filters wirtschaftlich gelohnt hat, weiss ich nicht (glaube aber eher ja), Du hast Deinen Filter aber ohnehin geschenkt bekommen. Also würde ich ihn auch einbauen, zumal er ja optisch wunderbar in den Boden eingelassen wird. Bestücken würde ich ihn ganz einfach mit Bürsten (erhältlich z.B. bei Sprick), dann sind bei sehr ordentlicher Wirkung geringe Reinigungsintervalle zu verzeichnen.

Also, wenn Du mich fragst: Filter ja, aber auf jeden Fall mit Skimmer, sonst bringt er in der Tat nichts bei einem naturnahen Teich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

Hallo Georg,

also schaden kann es ja nicht, wenn Du den Filter schon mal an/in deinem Teich mit einbeziehst.

Später wirst Du doch bestimmt ein paar Fische drin haben - oder 

Aber ob der Filter etwas taugt - kann ich nicht beantworten.

*Juergen b *bezeichne ich jetzt mal als Filterspezialist , er hat mir bei der Auswahl meines Filters sehr geholfen.

Wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß bei deiner Teicherweiterung und gutes gelingen.

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan:

Das mit dem Skimmer muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Macht ein Skimmer eigendlich (Saug-) Geräusche ?

@ Thorsten:

Na du bist ja wohl auch voll im Umbaufieber. Sieht schon recht ordentlich aus .


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

hallo georg,

welchen querschnitt haben denn ein und ausgang deines behälters ?

wieso rückschlagventil - gibt nur einen großen wiederstand für deine pumpe ?

der behälter muß auch wenn er druckdicht ist trotzdem mit seiner oberkante über teichniveau sitzen - ich würde das wasser oben einlaufen lassen und auf den ausgang einen winkel nach oben stecken bis ca. halbe höhe - dann wird dein abgelagerter schmutz nicht mit raustransportiert.

Achtung: sollte dein deckel nicht wirklich druckdicht sein funktioniert die ganze anlage nicht mehr.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für die Anregungen.

Ich hab die Ein- und Ausgänge diesmal nachgemessen. Die untere Öffnung ist wohl größer als die obere.   

In der neuen Variante ist der Zufluss oben. Der Abfluss in den Bachlauf kommt hierbei oberhalb des Teichwasserspiegels aber unterhalb des Zuflusses. 

Das Ganze steht dann auch nicht mehr unter Druck und läuft nur zur Hälfte leer, wenn die Pumpe abgeschltet wird.

War das in etwa so gemeint ?

@ Stefan:

Ich nehme an die Bürsten sollen senkrecht im Behälter stehen. Wie werden die denn befestigt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

hallo georg,

sollte es sich jetzt nicht um einen meßfehler handeln (einlauf 2,5cm) dann denke ich ist die machbare wassermenge sehr begrentzt.

desweiteren habe ich noch probleme mir das ganze vorzustellen was die höhen betrifft - versuche doch mal eine skizze einzustellen welche besagt was wo in welcher höhe sitzen soll incl. bachlauf - und zwar alles in bezug auf teichniveau .

wieviel wasser möchtest du denn durchpumpen - ist die wassermenge zu gering saugt ein skimmer auch nicht.

--- nicht immer ist es sinvoll etwas was man eben hat zwingend einbauen zu wollen ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

hallo georg,

habe gerade zum eigenen verständniss noch mal dein eingangsposting gelesen >>>>>>>>>>>> also das hat alles kein hand und fuss!

dein teich hat ca. 15m³ - sollten sich fische einstellen was du vermutest - wird der filter sehr schnell zu klein werden.
-- desweiteren sitzt er im kreislauf mit dem bachlauf - dieser sol aber nicht immer laufen - ein filter funtzt aber nur wenn er 24std. am stück läuft ..............
-- in deiner zeichnung schreibst du in schwerkraftversion - das geht überhaupt nicht mit diesen durchmessern von ein und ausgang.

denke hier sind noch einige gedanken von nöten.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich stimme dir zu, dass das alles nicht unbedingt durchdacht ist.

Die Chancen, dass der Teich fischfrei bleibt, sind zwischenzeitlich gestiegen, nachdem meine Frau einen Film über die Teichfauna gesehen hat. Sie stimmt mit mir überein, dass wir zunächst keine Fische einsetzen. 

Also habe ich beschlossen, mir keine weiteren Gedanken über Filter und Skimmer zu machen. Sollte es dann später doch notwendig werden, dann sind solche halbherzigen Lösungen wenig geeignet.  (Ich sehe schon euer hämisches Grinsen vor mir wenn ich mich mit Umbauplänen melde).   

Außerdem, wenn ich mir das hier im Forum so anschaue .... viele basteln ja fast ständig an ihren Teichen rum. Also muss ich mir ja noch Potenzial zum Weiterplanen und Weiterbasteln übrig halten. Man stelle sich vor der Teich ist irgendwann fertig: undenkbar.    

Vielen Dank an alle für eure Meinungen. Ich fange dann so langsam mal an mit buddeln.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

hallo georg,

ich wünsche dir viel vergnügen beim buddeln - und ein gutes gelingen.

was ich aber trotzdem noch andenken würde (auch ohne fische) ist ein skimmer - dies meinung vertritt auch stefan - der in naturteichen weit mehr erfahrung hat als ich.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen und Stefan,

ich überlege ja schon in Richtung Skimmer.
Aber da gibt es ein par Probleme:
- Ein Standskimmer käme wegen der Wassertiefe so ziemlich in Teichmitte und ist dann umständlich zu entleeren und gut Sichtbar (3m Teichbreite).
- Ein Kastenskimmer (oder wie das heißt) könnte zwar unter den geplanten Steg (Bild von der aktuellen Planung folgt bald), wäre dann aber nicht in der Hauptwindrichtung sonder in der Mitte der Längsseite (Windrichtung = Richtung Terasse).
- Den Skimmer einfach an das Ufer vor die Terasse zu setzen finde ich bei einem natürlichen Teich nicht gerade schön.
- Das Problem ließe sich lösen wenn ich den Steg an die Terasse setze (Hauptwindrichtung). Das macht nur Sinn wenn ich die ganze Terasse in Holz mache. Das wiederum sprengt mein Budget.  :cry: 

Also als Notlösung bleibt:

Skimmer erst mal unter den Steg.
Später: Terasse als Holzpodest/Steg ausbauen und Skimmer versetzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo Georg,

irgendwie sind mir Deine weiteren Postings durchgegangen, entschuldige bitte.

Zunächst: Ein Skimmer macht keine Sauggeräusche, der Korb des Standskimmers "pendelt" aber gerne, was zu kreisrunden Wellenbewegungen um den Skimmer herum führt. Nicht jedermann's Sache. Ich persönlich halte den Skimmereinlauf weder für störend (kannst ja mal in mein Album schauen) noch in einer Entfernung von 1,50 Metern für umständlich zu reinigen (Haken an eine Teleskopstange, fertig). Andererseits halte ich einen Kastenskimmer immer für die bessere Lösung, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat. 

Übrigens: Der Skimmer muss nicht à la Oase in den Teichrand eingebaut werden. Hast Du Dir schon einmal Jürgen's Eigenbaulösung angeschaut ? Für mich ideal, Du stellst das Ding einfach an geeigneter Stelle *in *den Teich. Wollte den Skimmer schon immer einmal nachbauen, habe sogar das Material eingekauft. Leider gibt es immer andere Aufgaben, die vordringlich sind (aber bald habe ich ja eine Werkstatt, wo angefangene Sachen auch einmal etwas geparkt werden können   ).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan 

P.S.: Warum gehen eigentlich immer alle als selbstverständlich davon aus, dass früher oder später Fische in den Teich kommen ?? Fiele mir im Traum nicht ein...


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

Ja, der Skimmer-Eigenbau von Jürgen gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Das wird wohl die Lösung für mich sein.

Das mit den Fischen ist bei Leuten, die sich nicht intensiver mit den Thema Teich beschäftigen irgendwie selbstverständlich. Ich kann mir jetzt schon die erstaunten Gesichter von Freunden und Verwandten vorstellen, wenn sie den Teich besichtigen und keine Fische entdecken.  

@ Jürgen-b:

Vieleicht hättest du ja Lust deinen Eigenbauskimmer mal etwas näher zu beschreiben (z. B. mit Schemaskizze). Man kann auf den Fotos zwar schon einiges erkennen aber vor allem was sich unter der Wasseroberfläche abspielt würde wohl nicht nur mich interessieren.  :


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2004)

hallo georg,

****

hoffe du kommst damit weiter.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

vielen, vielen Dank für die sehr ausführliche Beschreibung eines Skimmers. :respekt: 
Und hier nun die versprochenen Bilder:
1. Der Plan
2. Gesamtsituation Garten
3. Teichplanung mit Gartenschlauch in die Realität übertragen.

Der gelbe Schlach markiert die Wasserfläche.
Der grüne Schlauch den Ufergraben.
Die Steine deuten die Trockenmauer an.
Die auf dem Rasen liegenden Holzpfosten markieren den Steg.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2004)

hallo georg,

bei einem so wünderschön großem garten - willst du nicht einwenig größer bauen - ist anschließend wesentlich einfacher die biologische stabilität im teich zu halten ??

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

das war mir klar, das du mich darauf ansprichst aber mein Budget läst das leider nicht zu. Außerdem bin ich Mieter und muss damit rechnen, dass ich den Teich später wieder zuschütten muss.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

hallo georg,

das sind natürlich akzeptable gründe.

viel erfolg beim bau und noch mehr freude beim stillen genießen wenn er fertig ist.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen und Stefan,

das mit dem Skimmer geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf  :? 

Hier ein par Fragen von einen Filter-Dummy:

Funktioniert das Schwerkraftprinzip auch wenn man mit der Leitung Skimmer-Filter über den Wasserspiegel hinaus geht ? Ich denke daran den Skimmer unter den Steg zu stellen und die Leitung über den Uferwall und dann unterirdisch weiter zum Filter zu führen.

Oder muss man zwangsläufig durch die Folie ?
Warscheinlich nur solange keine Luft gezogen wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

*...*

Hallo Georg,

warum willste nicht durch die Folie ? Geht doch einfach   und Risiko, das irgendwas Luft zieht ist dann gebannt . Ansonsten kannst du nur eine gepumpte Version verwenden, weil es anders nicht funktionieren wird, denn die Schwerkraft hebt dir das Wasser nicht über Niveau des Wasserspiegels...


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

was für ein Teil (und wo bekommt man es) verwendest Du für den Foliendurchstoß? Ich habe mir da zwar schon so einige Gedanken gemacht, habe aber noch kein Teil gesehen, welches ich aus meiner Sicht bedenkenlos dafür verwenden kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2004)

*...*

Hallo Harald,

für meinen aktuellen Durchführungen habe ich nix spezielles genommen,sollte nur die Funktion gewährleisten und entsprechend billig sein:



Da kann man nun wirklich nix verkehrt machen. Es gibt sicher noch bessere (dementsprechend auch teuerer), aber habe ich für meinen Teil nicht für notwendig gehalten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mir so meine Gedanken zum Skimmer gemacht.:

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, den Filter in der Schwerkraftversion (ich glaub ich hab das jetzt begriffen) einzusetzen. 

Meine Pumpe hat allerdings nur eine Leistung von 4.400 l/h. Die Höhendifferenz zwischen Teichniveau und Bacheinlauf soll ca. 0,50 m betragen.

Reicht die Sogwirkung des Skimmers bei dieser Pumpenleistung ?

Die Pumpe steht hierbei ja wohl außerhalb des Teiches zwischen Filter und Bachlauf. Um die Pumpe zu verstecken, würde ich sie in einer Kiste „vergraben“ wollen. Könnte es hierbei wegen der fehlenden Luftzirkulation zu Überhitzung der Pumpe kommen ?
Gehe ich richtig davon aus, das die Pumpe bei Frost ständig laufen muss damit Leitungen, Filter und Pumpe nicht einfrieren ?

Warum sollte die Leitung zum Filter 110 mm Durchmesser haben ? 
Mir kommt das sehr viel vor. Meine Pumpe hat ja nur einen Anschluss bis ca. 1 1/2 Zoll.
Reichen da nicht auch 75 oder 50 mm für die Leitung Skimmer-Filter ?

Als ich so durch den Baumarkt ging, um geeignete Materialien und Kosten für den Selbstbauskimmer Marke Jürgen zu ermitteln, sah ich diese Sichtboxen (s. Bild). 
Fehlt eigentlich nur die Klappe, der Anschluss und der Grobschmutzkorb.

Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Reicht eine Absperreinrichtung am Skimmer  ?
Sind Zugschieber (Ebay ca. 25,- EUR) hierfür geeignet ? Gibt es günstigere Alternativen ?

Fragen über Fragen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

hallo georg,

sorry - ich habe deinen teich ursprünglich größer eingeschätzt - höre auf mit schwerkraft - bei dieser teichgröße ist es besser die pumpe einfach in den teich zu legen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab dann mal angefangen zu buddel.
Die Maße: ca. 4,20 x 6,00 x 1,10.
Zusätzlich wirds einen Ufergraben in unterschiedlicher Breite geben.

Bild 1:
Das Arbeitsfeld ist von Rasen und Blumenbeet gesäubert.
Die Trockenmauer ist gesetzt.
Lage und Höhen sind abgesteckt.
Wasser und Stromleitungen sind verlegt.
Der erste Bewohner ist auch schon da.  

Bild 2.
Nach ca. 2 Stunden buddeln ist der halbe Teich bis zur Pflanzterasse (-0,50m) ausgehoben.
Die Uferböschung wird an den Längsseiten 35 Grad und an den Kopfenden 30 Grad betragen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Pumpe hat allerdings nur eine Leistung von 4.400 l/h. Die Höhendifferenz zwischen Teichniveau und Bacheinlauf soll ca. 0,50 m betragen.
> Reicht die Sogwirkung des Skimmers bei dieser Pumpenleistung ?


Könnte bei Deiner Teichgröße und gut funktionierendem Skimmer vielleicht gerade so reichen.



			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es hierbei wegen der fehlenden Luftzirkulation zu Überhitzung der Pumpe kommen ?


Nö, zumindest durch das Pumpengehäuse fließt ja Wasser, was hervorragend kühlt, deswegen sollte sich der Teil mit dem Motor auch nicht übermäßig erhitzen. 



			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe ich richtig davon aus, das die Pumpe bei Frost ständig laufen muss damit Leitungen, Filter und Pumpe nicht einfrieren ?


Kommt drauf an, wo, wie tief verbuddelt usw. Ich hatte meine Pumpe entgegen ursprünglicher Absichten nur partiell laufen im Winter und mir hat es diesen Winter einen dicken 1 1/4 Zoll Kugelabsperrhahn aus Metall gesprengt. Wobei ich vermute, dass da auch ein Materialfehler im Spiel war.



			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich so durch den Baumarkt ging, um geeignete Materialien und Kosten für den Selbstbauskimmer Marke Jürgen zu ermitteln, sah ich diese Sichtboxen (s. Bild).



Ich habe bisher auch nur einen ziemlich üblen Schwimmskimmer und wollte auch mal Jürgens Skimmer nachbauen (Vielen Dank für die gute Anleitung!). Und weil ich im Baumarkt keine dickeren PVC-Platten fand, stand ich wie Du bei solchen Boxen . Aber ich werde noch mal die Gelben Seiten Rubrik Kunststoffe durchblättern und gucken ob ich da irgenwo einen halben Quadratmeter PVC bekomme.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Giudo,

danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe mich entschieden keinen Skimmer und keinen Filter einzubauen sondern der Natur freien Lauf zu lassen und im Herst ein Laubnetz zu benutzen, da direkt in Hauptwindrichtung zwei Obstbäume stehen.

Die Pumpe dürfte für den Bachlauf alleine wohl reichen. Die Pumpe will ich unter dem Steeg im Trockenen anbringen und mit einer Saugleitung das Wasser relativ oberflächennah entnehmen um den Bach zu speisen.  

Da ich keine Fische und viele Pflanzen vorsehe, hoffe ich, dass sich die Wasserqualität auf akzeptablem Niveau einpendelt.

Für den anderen Fall hab ich vorsichtshalber mal ein 75mm HT-Rohr unter Teichniveau verlegt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

hallo georg,

guido hat ja schon alles relevante gesagt   



> Die Pumpe will ich unter dem Steeg im Trockenen anbringen und mit einer Saugleitung das Wasser relativ oberflächennah entnehmen um den Bach zu speisen


 - achtung - übliche teichpumpen sind nicht selbstansaugend, d.h. wenn du sie außerhalb aufstellen möchtest mußt du dir einen sogenannten pumpenschacht bauen in den das wasser per schwerkraft einströmen kann und in den du die pumpe dann reinsetzt (eingang bei deiner pumpenleistung min. 70er - bessser 100er rohr (wer weiß was du irgendwann mal noch ändern möchtest) ........ und wenn du das baust - kannst du bei der durchführung auch gleich einen skimmer davorsetzten, da dein rohr eh eine ähnliche wirkung wie ein skimmer entwickelt  - und irgenwo vielleicht noch ein schmutzfangsieb sonst mußt du eben alles von dem pumpensieb abkratzen .

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2004)

Da ich das Thema jetzt erst entdecke, sag ich lieber jetzt nicht mehr, dass ich in meinem 3x5 m großem Teich einen Kastenskimmer eingebaut habe - nicht in Windrichtung - und trotzdem extrem zufrieden bin mit der Leistung? 

Meine Pumpe ist allerdings etwas leistungsfähiger, dafür muß die das Wasser aber auch höher wie 50 cm transportieren.

Ups - jetzt hab ich ja doch was gesagt  

EDIT: Andererseits muß ich noch hinzufügen, dass mein Teich auch von Büschen und Bäumen umgeben ist teilweise .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Susanne schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich das Thema jetzt erst entdecke, sag ich lieber jetzt nicht mehr, dass ich in meinem 3x5 m großem Teich einen Kastenskimmer eingebaut habe - nicht in Windrichtung - und trotzdem extrem zufrieden bin mit der Leistung?



Je nachdem in welcher Region man wohnt und wie das Grundstück liegt, ist die Windrichtung auch nicht ganz so relevant. Hier oben im Norden in den Küstenregionen weht fast immer eine steife Brise. Meine gesamte Verwandschaft sitzt in Berlin, Bonn und Frankfurt. Da ist Wind deutlich seltener vorhanden. Und wenn das Grundstück dann vielleicht noch durch andere Häuser, Bäume, Knicks u.ä. etwas windgeschützt liegt und man eine ordentliche Pumpe hat, dann kann man den Skimmer wie Du auch woanders hinsetzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

@ Jürgen:

Danke für den Hinweis.

Meine Heissner Pumpe müsste ansaugen können. Zumindest ist auf der Verpackung eine Grafik bei der die Pumpe über einen Schlauch ansaugt.

Zum Thema Skimmer hab ich lange hin und her überlegt. Ich hab mich dann dagegen entschieden. Näheres hier:

****

@Susanne:

Gut zu wissen, dass es bei Dir mit dem Skimmer funktioniert. Fals meine Wasserqualität sich langfristig nicht stabilisiert, werde ich einen Skimmer nachrüsten.

@all

Gibt es Besitzer naturnaher Teiche ohne jegliche Technik unter Euch. Die Erfahrungen würden mich interessieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Georg,

wenn Du mich fragst, plane den Skimmer direkt mit ein.

Ich merke es jetzt an meinem zweiten Teich. Der Überlauf wurde von mir ähnlich wie ein Skimmer angelegt. Die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Teichen, was die Oberflächen-"Sauberkeit" angeht, ist enorm.

Auf dem zweiten Teich schwimmt wirklich überhaupt nichts herum, es ist alles weg. Der erste Teich hat noch keinen Skimmer (ist allerdings schon bestellt). Vor allem jetzt, wo alles blüht, ist es enorm, was sich so auf dem Teich ansammelt.

Ich denke mal, dass Du in den ersten Jahren ohnehin keine Probleme mit Deinem Teich bekommen wirst, die "Verschmutzung" wird sich wohl erst in einigen Jahren richtig bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harald,

danke für Deine Meinung.

Ich werde es erst mal ohne Skimmer versuchen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hab am Wochende weiter gebuddelt:

Das endgültige Profil ist fertig. Es fehlt noch die genaue Gestaltung des Uferwalles. Die Ufergräben werden erst angelegt wenn die Folie drinn ist um nichts von der teuren Folie zu verschwenden.

@Werner:
Die Pflanzen können anrollen. Warscheinlich kommt am Wochenende die Folie rein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

hey das sieht ja schon gut aus. ich weiß noch genau wie ich mich gefreut habe als die erde draußen war


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Georg,
sorry bin erst heute auf diesen Thread gestossen. Ja, ich habe einen Naturnahen Teich ohne Technik. Lediglich eine Pumpe, die das Wasser in den kleinen Teich pumpt, das wiederum über ca. 10 m Bachlauf zurückfliesst. Die Algenblüte hielt sich heuer - wie eigentlich jedes Jahr - in Grenzen, meine Wasserwerte sind (für mich) optimal. pH = 7,9, KH = 3, GH = 10 und praktisch kein Nitrat, lediglich etwas Phosphat, was aber den Pflanzen auch gut tut.
So ein Teichtreffen bei mir Ende Juli stattfinden sollte, kann man diesen gegen alle theoretischen Regeln gebauten Teich ja besichtigen.   
Gruss, Eugen
PS. Was ist ein Skimmer ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Eugen,
danke für die Info.
Ein Skimmer ist ein Sportler der zwei Sportarten miteinander kombiniert (hier: Skispringen mit Schwimmen) ähnlich wie ein Dogger. 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Und die Sportart heisst dann Skimmen. Sollte man Olympisch machen.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

was ist ein dogger  

ein doofer jogger   :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Gelrian,
ein Jogger der mit Hund (Dog) läuft. 
Diesen Begriff gibs übrigens wirklich. Die __ Spinnen die Ammis.
Ich bin übrigens auch so ein Dogger.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
es ist fast vollbracht  :tanz: 

Die Bildkommentare sind selbsterklärend.
Es fehlen nur noch der Bachlauf und der Steg.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Georg,

das sieht doch schon gut aus   

Die Idee mit den kartoffelsäcken - garnicht mal so dumm  

Klasse.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hier noch ein par Bilder ....

Und die erste Libelle ist schon geschlüpft und zwar aus dem Wasserpflanzenbottich


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Eugen,

vielleicht noch einmal zum Skimmer: Da Du eine Pumpe in Betrieb hast, würde ein Skimmer nicht zusätzlich Schaden anrichten, sondern nur dafür sorgen, dass das Wasser von der Oberfläche gezogen und nicht aus tieferen Wasserschichten entnommen wird. Vorteil: Je nach Jahreszeit findet sich jede Menge Biomasse im Skimmerkorb, die durch Entleerung des Korbes dem Wasserkreislauf entzogen wird. Ein vielleicht kleiner Vorteil (ich halte ihn allerdings für recht gross, da ich die Algenentwicklung in diesem Jahr bei baubedingt nicht funktionsfähigem Skimmer beobachten musste), der aber durch keinerlei Nachteile zu erkaufen ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub mich knutscht der Elch - das ging jetzt aber wahnsinnig schnell.

Wie hast Du denn das "Problem" gelöst, auf dem obersten Bild sieht es so aus, als ob die Folie zu klein wäre - links seitlich meine ich und vermutlich zieht das Wasser ja noch etwas Folie runter - also durchs an die Wand pressen?

Jetzt wollte ich noch schreiben, dass Du auf jeden Fall etwas mehr Folie berechnen sollst an einem Eck, wo evtl. ein Skimmer hinkommen soll, so du so einen nehmen wolltest wie ich - aber zu spät. Wobei ich auf jeden Fall Stefan zustimme: Die Pumpe ist das, was Technik ist - der Skimmer ist ja nur ein Behälter, in dem etwas zurückgehalten wird - also auch nicht anders, wie - übertrieben gesagt - ein Baumstamm oder ein paar Steine, die im Flußbett liegen und das angeschwommene Material aufhalten.

Aber nichts desto trotz sieht es schonmal klasse aus - das wird sicher gigamäßig, wenn das Wasser erstmal klar ist und die Pflanzen loslegen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,
danke für das Lob, ich hab die letzten 2 Wochenenden ziemlich geackert.
Die Folie liegt auf dem 1. Bild nur provisorisch drin. Ich hab sie dann später noch mal etwas verschoben. 
Meine ursprüngliche Planung sah eine kleinere Wasserfläche bei breiterem Ufergraben vor. Die Folie hatte ich schon im Winter als Sonderangebot bei Holzum gekauft.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich dann umgeschwenkt auf eine möglichst große Wasserfläche und damit auch Wassermenge. Ich wollte dann den Ufergraben mit einer zweiten Folien anbauen. Ich habe dann das maximale Profil für die vorhandene 6x8m Folie berechnet (bin Vermesser   ) und gebaut. Auf den angebauten Ufergraben habe ich dann doch verzichtet, weil ich seitlich nicht weiter in den Rasen und somit unter den Apfelbaum gelangen wollte. Der Ufergraben ist jetzt an den Seiten ca. 20 cm breit und an den Kopfenden und Ecken bis zu 1 m breit. An der Außenseite des Ufergrabens habe ich die Folie gegen eine Reihe Pflastersteine gelegt. Die Steine dienen somit gleichzeitig als Saugsperre. Wobei ich das mit der saugsperre nicht ganz so streng sehe. Die Pflanzen unmittelbar neben dem Ufergraben können ruig auch was Wasser abbekommen. Da ich einen Bunnen habe ist der Wasserverlust nicht so tragisch.
Auf den Uferwall habe ich zwischenzeitlich __ Moos aus den Rasen gelegt und leicht mit Sand überdeckt. Ich hoffe nicht, dass das ein Eigentor war, wegen dem enthaltenen Gras.
Ich werde noch die Naturagart Ufersaatmischung auf den Uferwall und in den Ufergraben aussähen. Dann wird hoffentlich bald alles grün.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

so jetzt ist er fertig:

Der Steg ist gebaut und die Bepflanzung des Umfeldes ist fertig.
Außerdem sind diverse Samenmischungen auf Uferwall und im Ufergraben ausgesät.

Tja und der Bach ?
Aus dem Bach ist ein Wasserfall/Kaskade geworden.
Nach langem hin und her hab ich gesehen, dass Platzverhältnisse und Gefälle für eine richtigen Bach einfach nicht ausreichen.  :cry: 
Aber seht selbst:


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,

sieht ja recht ordendlich aus  haste in der kurzen Zeit prima hinbekommen...


Zwei Fragen habe ich noch ,

Es sieht so aus als ob hinter den "Wasserfall/Kaskarde" ne Menge druck steht !

Wirbelt das nicht immer wieder Substrat hoch?

Der Steg sieht mir aus wie eine alte Holztür - ist doch nur zur Verschönerung / Optik da-oder benutzt Du Ihn auch....... :ertrink: 

Ist nicht böse gemeint...aber sieht halt recht unstabil aus......


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

das mit dem Druck stimmt. Da der Höhenunterschied Teich/Wasserfall nur ca. 20-30 cm ist, kommen aus der Pumpe ca. 4.000 l/h. Damit der Sand nicht weggespühlt wird, habe ich eine Steinplatte darunter gelegt. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall die Wassermenge reduzieren (elektronisch oder mechanisch).

Der Steg ist weit aus stabiler als er aussieht. Die Bretter sind 10 cm dick und das Landende ist an einen Betonklotz geschraubt. Das Ganze hält mich mit meinen 95 kg, selbst wenn ich am äussersten Ende des Überstandes stehe.    

Vielleicht sieht alles in den Bildern recht klein aus. Aber die Wasserfläche beträgt immerhin 6x4 m und der Steeg ist 1x2m groß.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Georg,

dann nehme ich das mit den Steg zurück....... 8) 

Kannste die Pumpe nicht regulieren? Ist doch ne Heissner-oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Wir sollten vieleicht mal ein privates Teichtreffen machen...ist ja keine Entfernung...... :bia:


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Georg,

hübsch - freu mich schon auf __ wuchernde Pflanzen an Deinem Teich.

Aber was sehe ich da -  noch so viel Wiese hinterm Teich - den hätte man ja 10mal so groß machen können und da sprichst Du davon, keinen Platz für einen Bachlauf zu haben?

Ist zwar jetzt eh zu spät, aber weißt Du, was ich gemacht hätte: Ich hätte den ganzen Aushub des Teiches auf der restlichen Wiese verteilt und hätte den Rasen neu eingesät. Dann hätte ich vom aller letzten Ende quer durch die Wiese einen netten kleinen schlängelnden Bach gelegt. Da reichen ja 4 oder 5 cm Höhenunterschied vollkommen aus (ist dann halt nix mit Wasserfall am Ende. Allerdings ist ja so ein Plätcher-Plätscher neben dem Steg auch ganz doll - hat so was beruhigendes  :razz: 

Ist auf jeden Fall hübsch bei Dir - nächstes Jahr komm ich und zelte bei Dir im Garten   - wos da doch noch so viel Wiese hat


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

ja das machen wir. Aber im Moment hab ich wenig Zeit.
So im Juli/August könnte es klappen.

@ Susanne

Ja, ich weis, der große Garten verlockt da schon ziemlich.
Aber ich bin Mieter und wollte nicht das ganze Grundstück auf Links drehen. Bodenaushub gibts nicht viel, weil das Grundstück nach hinten etwas abfällt und ich den ganzen Bodenaushub für Uferwall, Ufergraben und Umfeld verbraucht habe. Ich muste sogar noch etwas Mutterboden von den Nachbarinnen dazukarren. Die bauen gerade einenen Schwimmingpool.

Außerdem finde ich, einen gelungenen Bach zu bauen weit aus schwieriger als den Teich selbst. Und wegen der Pumpendiskussion (Zerstörung des Planktons) ist mir meine jetzige Lösung ganz lieb. Den Wasserfall kann ich an und abstellen wann ich will.

Andererseits wenn ich mir so deinen Mega-Bachlauf anschaue .....
Na ja ein Bach kann ja problemlos auch noch später angbaut werden.  

Übrigens, was muss ich da von dir lesen: Du willst Fische einsetzen.  
Wehe, dann dafst du nie wieder in der Rubrik "Naturteiche" posten. (kleiner Scherz)


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,

geht klar....ich nimm dich beim Wort


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hihi - Georg - es gibt keine Rubrik Naturteiche  , weil Naturteiche hat ja eh niemand oder gibts hier jemand, der keine Technik im Teich hat wie Pumpe oder so   - deswegen haben wir ja auch keine Rubrik Naturteiche   

Aber mit dem Bächle hättest halt andersrum machen müssen - so wie ich - Teich an die tiefste Stelle im Garten und dann Bächle davor klemmen - aber isch ja egal - ist ja auch so super schön und reicht ja, wenn ich so ein schönes Bächle hab


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg, 
ist doch ein toller Gartenteich geworden.   
Habt ihr gut gemacht. 
Viel Spaß damit. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

*Teichumbau nächstes Jahr*

Jetzt ist es soweit, nächstes Jahr wird mein Teich, jetzt 12x3x1,3m ca. 18000l auf ca 5m länge auf 6m auf dann rund 28000l verbreitert. Ich hab mir gedacht, das ich im Oktober mit dem Aushub der zu erweiternden Fläche beginne. Dann brauch ich im nächsten Jahr nur noch die Folie und das Flies entfernen und den Anbau weiterführen. 
Nun meine Überlegung, was mache ich denn mit meinen Teichbewohnern. Wenn icn dann im März weiterbaue, wohin dann mit den fischen. Raus müssen sie, das ist klar, aber wann, im Alten Jahr, oder im März. ich möchte ja nicht umbeding die winterruhe stören. Nicht das ich lauter Fischstäbchen hab. Hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich sie in einem Unbeheizten Anbau überwintere, nätürlich Frostfrei.

Also, fragen über fragen.

Bitte keine posts mit benutze bitte die Suchfunktion, hab mir schon alles durchgelesen, bin aber noch zu keiner vernünftigen lösung gekommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
so, ich hab den Wasserfall nun mit einem Kugelhahn gedrosselt. Funktioniert klasse.

Und was soll ich Euch sagen, mein Wasser wird nach jetzt nach ca. 3 Wochen schon wieder klar. Die Schwebealgen sterben wohl ab.  :razz: 

Mal sehen ob die Fadenalgen jetzt kommen.

Mittlerweile tummeln sich schon mehrere Libellenarten am Teich. Die Kaulis haben auch schon Hinterbeine. 

Bei dem schönen Wetter ist es schon herrlich am Teich sitzen und nichts mehr daran basteln zu müssen.


----------

